# Velo Birmingham 2017



## jenks

This year is the first running of the Velo Birmingham, on 24th of September. It's part of a weekend of cycling activities culminating in the Sunday sportive, a 100 mile ride on closed roads running out of Birmingham out into Hereford and back.

I was just wondering if any of you guys are taking part. 

Having reached my goal of 1000 miles on my new bike by the end of last year I was after a new target to motivate me, when I saw this, with charity rides only remaining. 

In a space of about 3 months my mum got diagnosed with bowel cancer, treated and then just after Christmas given the all clear. 

So I decided I wanted to do this to raise money for a cancer charity, however Velo Birmingham have 4 designated charities, one of which is Cure Leukemia, Leukemia being blood cancer. So I have paid my £40 entry fee and committed to raising at least £400.

So, coming up to my 47th birthday, being about a stone and a half overweight and my biggest ride last year only 30 miles I have a lot of training to do!


----------



## Oats

Good look, looks like a nice distance and elevation gain. Nothing like an event or competition to focus the mind  You can get a good FTP base built up before September.


----------



## jenks

Cheers Oats. I'm not getting too bothered about measuring FTP though. My plan is 3 rides per week, started at 20 miles last week, increasing to 30-40 miles. Every other weekend will be a bigger ride, starting at 30 miles this weekend and increasing by 5 miles every fortnight.


----------



## fearns

I'm doing this with a few of my mates, see you there, I'll be riding a yellow Giant Defy if you spot me lol


----------



## jenks

Nice one, I'll look out for you! I don't even have a road bike so will be doing it on my matt black Carrera cyclo-cross bike with bright green handle bar tape. Look out for me, I will be at the back!


----------



## fearns

Legend, I'll wait for you at the finish with a beer or 10!


----------



## jenks

So, training is going OK. Out 3 times a week. Rides getting longer and quicker. Just been out to order a new bike as decided my heavy cyclo-cross would seriously hinder me. 
Sometime next week I will be getting a Cannondale Synapse. Over 4kg lighter than my current ride!


----------



## MagpieRH

jenks said:


> Just been out to order a new bike...


And so it begins :lol:
It's a slippery slope from here on in, my friend!


----------



## jenks

New bike for the velo


----------



## MagpieRH

Looks smart, get a coating on the frame (whatever you have left from the cars, mine has a coat of C5 on it ) and if you have the tools, whip that plastic disc off from behind the cassette. As long as your limit screws are set properly, there's no need for it, and it just collects dirt a makes the bike look tatty after a while :thumb:

Had a chance to ride it yet?


----------



## jenks

It's getting is first proper ride this weekend. It's a matt finish so I don't have any suitable coatings, something I need to look into


----------



## jenks

2nd ride on the new bike. New PB of 50 miles, worryingly only half the distance I need to get to. 4 1/2 months to go though so I will be ok. Must say the new bike is very comfy


----------



## jenks

So today I reached my pre event target of 80 miles. Having lost 1.5 stone in training I put 1 back on while on holiday add y ( damned all inclusive) Dropped half a stone since back now got 3 weeks of training and alcohol free to shift the rest!

If any of you nice guys feel like supporting my fund raising effort for Cure Leukaemia my just giving page is here

Www.justgiving.com/andrew-jenkins15

Thanks Andy


----------



## jenks

So, I managed to complete the course yesterday. Happy with my time of 7 hours, +38 mins for stops. The roadside support from the public was amazing and really helped and kept me smiling.
Having done this for Cure Leukaemia I'm proud to say I have raised around £1100 for them.


----------



## Peter D

Well done! Must have been a great atmosphere.
Peter


----------

